# nat p towers and such



## adio (May 27, 2009)

hey, i'm trying to look for for the cut-out, plans and parts list for some natalie p towers. anyone know where i can find them? also what is a great center channel that could go with them? thanks all........


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

The original thread by the designer is here:
http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=13969

I believe that there is also a design for a center channel in that thread as well.


----------



## adio (May 27, 2009)

thanks zeit........

got tired of tryna go thru 600+ posts to find a center channel.........


----------

